# Tinkerbell, Secret of the wings



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

As a parent of two young girls I am exposed to many children's movies and I must say that Disney continues to lead the pack in family friendly entertainment.
If you have younger children in your family you will understand that it becomes paramount to find clean enjoyable movies that dont boar the daylights out of me as well when I watch them with the girls.

[img]http://ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/[email protected]@._V1._SY317_CR12,0,214,317_.jpg[/img]







I just watched the latest installment to the Tinkerbell series and was more than pleasantly surprised at the continued quality of the writing sound and visuals of this series. Given this movie did not go through the theaters and is a direct to BluRay you would think that they wold cut corrners in the quality but Not at all.
I laughed many times out loud at the comments and antics of the caricatures. No matter how much the movies are directed at children it seems the writers are very aware that the parents will be watching it as well and fit many bits of adult humor into the story. The visuals are as always fantastic and the colors leap off the screen.
The music score in these movies is also very catchy and defiantly kept my foot tapping. 

If you have young children that enjoy the Tinkerbell type movie this is a must have.


----------



## Erin H (Aug 26, 2009)

I'll simply add an x2.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

thanks for the review. My kids have been asking me for this movie. We have just about every Disney movie out there and I will need to add this to the collection. Looking forward to checking it out.


----------



## mojozoom (Sep 25, 2012)

Just watched this one with my girls last night, and agree 100%. 

All of the Tink movies are excellent, but I think the first one is my favorite soundtrack of them as I believe they had Loreena McKennit on vocals for a number of the tracks.

Now if they could only get Tori Amos to do Tink tunes....


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

My daughter loved the movie being 3 she doesn't really sit around but she couldn't take her eyes off of it. I took her to the Disney on ice in October and I think it was that story...I'm really not sure if it was that story but she loved it regardless haha


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

We own the first two movies in the Tinkerbell saga but not the last two. My six year old daughter seems to not care about them as much as she used to (although she did say she would like to see them...maybe for Christmas).


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Blind buy for us - my daughter is solidly is her princess stage. Mom got her a pair of princess slippers and a Cinderella pajama dress - she was prancing around the house all night.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Those are the very cute memorable years. Take lots of pictures and keep them for the day she gets married.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Agreed, my daughter is only 2-1/2 but she loves this movie and I was very impressed with the quality of animation and sound for a non-feature title. It makes movies like "Polar Express" (with Tom Hanks) from really not that long ago look pretty poor.


----------

